# Sammy Collapsed & Is At The Vets..



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey guys Sammy had to be rushed to the vets a little while ago as he collapsed this morning while he was looking out of the window.

He was being very picky with his food on the 21st and i removed his food till the next meal time..then again when he was picky i removed it again so he never ate anything that whole day.

Yesterday when he woke up he threw up bile before his morning walk but then was back to his energetic self. When i got back i put his food down and he pushed it away again and when i smelt it it seemed tangy so threw it away. He did have a few licks of it. I put 4 chicken thighs down for him which he ate.

He seemed a little lethargic all evening not wanting any treats and then vommited 3 times last night. The second vomit being the biggest..alot of his chicken thighs came out.

This morning as he was standing up and looking out the window he started panting and collapsed but slowly got up again after 5 mins. I walked him to the car and took him to the vets.

They have kept him over and are gonna check his bloods, give him iv fluids and do an x-ray. He might need to stay the night too.

Could you guys please pray that my boy has a speedy recovery...i just hope he gets better asap and comes home.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh my God. That's everyone's worst nightmare, poor you. I'm sure the vets will find out what is wrong and get him better and he'll be home before you know it.

Of course Sammy and you will be in my thoughts all day today until you post again to say he's home. 

Many many hugs.


----------



## lucyandsandy (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh poor Sammy, hopefully it is just a little tummy bug and he will be feeling better soon


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Poor Sammy hope he is home well soon x


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Hopefully just a little bug and quickly fixed, prays for you all.


----------



## madjock (Oct 13, 2010)

Hope he makes a speedy recovery and is back home soon.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks guys. I hope its just a little bug too. He also had pale gums but dnt know what that means.


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh no!  sending lots of hugs for you and Sammy, I hope the vets get him back to strength as soon as possible xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xxbailliexx (May 17, 2010)

Awe poor Sammy  Hope he's back home soon


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Fingers & paws crossed here for Sammy - hope the vet gets to the bottom of whatever is wrong and he's soon on the speedy road to recovery. xx


----------



## Cinnebar (Nov 8, 2011)

I have my fingers crossed for you.
At least he is at the best place for now, they can keep an eye on him and treat any symptoms quickly.
Sending Reiki to him


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh, I hope he is oks and gets back home with you soon. The light gums could mean dehydration??

Some bugs can hit really fast but go really fast too, so all paws crossed here for you and Sammy!


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Poor sammy, fingers crossed he be better very quickly


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Aww poor Sammy - what a shock and worry for you all!

Lets hope he makes a speedy recovery!


----------



## jackiep (Nov 18, 2011)

Hope they find out whats wrong with him & he has a speedy recovery & home soon


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Aaaw poor sammy  hope he's feeling better soon


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Poor Sammy boy, the last thing either of you need. 

Hopefully it's just a strange bug or something and he'll be better soon.

Praying that he'll get better x


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Hope he's home soon. Maybe just a minor thing and he'll be fine. I know how worrying this is. Keep us updated.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh no, poor Sammy  Hope he's home soon.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Poor Sammy and poor you - thinking of you both and hoping Sammy makes a speedy recovery x


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

What a huge worry for you  Poor Sammy. I'm sending lots of good vibes your way and hoping for a really speedy recovery xxx


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Poor Sammy  hope he is ok soon


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

Poor Sammy, I really hope it's nothing serious and he's home with you soon x


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

sorry to hear Sammys poorly, fingers crossed its nothing serious x


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Poor Sammy, I hope he feels better soon. (the symptoms are all abit vague in a something or nothing way, so fingers crossed for nothing!)


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

I hope that Sammy is ok and will be right as rain soon. It must be very scary.


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

Poor you and poor Sammy, such a worry for you but hopefully he will be back to normal really soon! Keeping my fingers crossed it is nothing and he is home with you very soon!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Any update ? 

Sending love to you both xx


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> Any update ?
> 
> Sending love to you both xx


Nah not yet, they said if they dont get in touch before 12 then i should give them a ring. They were gonna give him painkillers and iv fluids when i left the practise as they thought he was showing signs of a sore tummy.


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

You must be going out of your mind not knowing whats going on  i'm sure they wouldn't mind if you gave them a call earlier! Hope Sammy is ok xx


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Healing thoughts for Sammy x.


----------



## Moo Moo9tn89 (Sep 13, 2011)

Love to Sammy, hope he gets better soon x

It probably is a bug 2 of my dogs have had it this week and couldnt get off the sofa, the vet said it's going around.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh my God poor Sammy  hopefully it's just a bug five and he'll be right as rain in no time. What a worry for you, it's awful seeing them poorly - bless him. 

Fluids often help loads so he'll most likely pick up once they're in his system. 

Lots of hugs and get well wishes from here and pics of the patient as soon as he's home please. xxx


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Poor Sammy - all fingers and paws crossed here in hope that it's just a bug and that he's going to be fine xx


----------



## oveione (Aug 15, 2009)

paws and fingers crossed for sammy hope he feels better soon


----------



## kathyj (Aug 14, 2011)

Keeping everything crossed for Sammy, and hopefully he will soon be back home with you.


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

please keep us updated, so worried for you xxx


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

Its so worrying - this happened to us in sept with Rocco - it turned out to be a stomach ulcer. Fingers crossed its only a bug. 

Lots of hugs your and sammys way


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Poor big lad- hope he is feeling better after his vet stay....

Oh and Dex says "wooofy woof woof woof" which apparently means get better soon mate


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Just rang and spoke to a nurse, she said he has settled into his kennel and is currently receiving his iv fluids and has had his meds to stop him feelin sick. Told me to ring back in the evening or if there is a change they will ring me. They also said x-ray has not been done yet. 

Cant believe how slow the time is ticking with my Sammy not being here with me...

Just want to add a thank you to all you guys. Your support is very much appreciated.


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Lots of positive thoughts on there way from here too; I hope he is soon back home and well again.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Poor Sammy. I hope you get him home today, he is far better off with you keeping an eye on him unless he is still on fluids.


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Hope hes home really soon.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Thinking of you and Sammy at this very worrying time and hope he will be home fit and well again very soon.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

House feels empty and all im doing is sitting here looking at the clock...took Lucky out for a walk and she was happy and bouncy as usual after seeing me. Just want him back home..but i know hes in a place that will hopefully look after him as at 12 he was still on iv fluids.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Still keeping my fingers crossed for him, hopefully he'll be allowed home tonight.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh how awful, hope that the vet can soon get to the bottom of what is wrong with sammy!

Just a gut feeling but half wondering if he has a blockage 
Please let us know how he is doing and think I am not alone when I say we are ALL sending good vibes sammys way
regards
DT


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Oh no poor Sammy, and poor you 

Fingers and paws crossed here for him x


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

(((healing hugs)))

sending lots of positive vibes from me and Tinks


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

I hope he'll be ok and you get him home tonight.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Sending positive thoughts to Sammy for a quick recovery. Must have been an awful experience to see that.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Fingers crossed he's ok and home soon

Keep us updated if you can xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Got everything crossed for Sammys speedy recovery.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

He'll be fine five just you see  prob got the dog version of man flu and we know how blokes are when they're not well. 

Bless him, I've had a word with the guvner upstairs and he'll be fit as a fiddle in no time. Sending (((hugs))) and not in a flirty way, lol. 
Keep your pecker up and he'll soon be home wiv his dad.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Just caught up with this thread sorry Sammy is so poorly. Do you know if they have taken bloods? Sorry if you have already said and Ive missed it.
Hoping they will find the cause and he will be back to his old self soon.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Malmum said:


> He'll be fine five just you see  prob got the dog version of man flu and we know how blokes are when they're not well.
> 
> Bless him, I've had a word with the guvner upstairs and he'll be fit as a fiddle in no time. Sending (((hugs))) and not in a flirty way, lol.
> Keep your pecker up and he'll soon be home wiv his dad.


lol Thanks Malmum.

All you guys have been great. Im gonna ring them up again about half 3 and ask if theyve taken bloods yet. The vet did say they were going to but they never said anything when i rang at 12.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Try not to worry and think positive thoughts!


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi ive only just seen this thread and wanted to say i hope sammy feel better soon and back home, grizz sends some slobbery kisses incase your missing them!!


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey guys cant thank you all enough.

Just got off the phone to the vets..they said he seems to be feelin better in himself and theyve taken him for a couple short walks but he hasnt wee'd or poo'd. I knew he wouldnt as he only really does poo in the park and wee's on trees or lamposts. 

I asked if this meant if he has any kind of blockage and they said nah as he might not be pooing or weeing cos he has had nothing to eat or drink.

They have given him to courses of painkillers and a medicine to stop him feelin sick and also an injection to stop him feelin sick. Not sure if he is still on iv as i forgot to ask.

Blood test results should be available soon so im gonna ring again in a couple hours.


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Any news? How are you holding up? xx

ETA: Just seen your post above, glad he's feeling better, I wonder what on earth happened? I'm glad they're taking it seriously, I hope they find out what it was


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

The only thing concerning me is they said they have decided not to do an x-ray...i wonder why??


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> The only thing concerning me is they said they have decided not to do an x-ray...i wonder why??


TBH I'd be more worried if they wanted to do an x-ray


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> TBH I'd be more worried if they wanted to do an x-ray


lol im just the type that thinks everything single little procedure should be carried out.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> lol im just the type that thinks everything single little procedure should be carried out.


I know, I know, its hard playing the waiting game when it comes to our beloved doggies!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Seems to be picking up poor lil fella. You don't really want an x ray five as it usually means him having an anaesthetic, best not to have one unless really needed. 

Hope the news later is positive and I know what it's like when you're just sitting around waiting - bloody awful!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> The only thing concerning me is they said they have decided not to do an x-ray...i wonder why??


That's a good thing! It probably means they are certain there is nothing like any internal blockages


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

The vet did tell me to change back to a complete food rather than raw...


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> The vet did tell me to change back to a complete food rather than raw...


Oh tell him to bugga off!!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> The vet did tell me to change back to a complete food rather than raw...


Hills by any chance?!


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear Danny isn't very well! It's scary at the best of times when they're ill but when you see it happen right in front of your eyes especially so dramatically and suddenly as a collapse it's absolutely terrifying! I know how you feel bonnie collapsed a lot too and it was awful. Get them to check his heart!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

5rivers79 said:


> The vet did tell me to change back to a complete food rather than raw...


He didn't by any chance tell you to put him on the food they're selling in reception did he? 
Personally I'd tell him to sod off and actually did as much with my vet once, made a huge complaint about her ignorance about raw feeding - they don't even mention food to me know, the ignorant gits!


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Malmum said:


> He didn't by any chance tell you to put him on the food they're selling in reception did he?
> Personally I'd tell him to sod off and actually did as much with my vet once, made a huge complaint about her ignorance about raw feeding - they don't even mention food to me know, the ignorant gits!


lol Nah he just said to give a more 'complete' food. I was scared of a blockage cos he ate 4 thighs...and its the thighs that he was vomitting out.


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

Very sorry to hear about Sammy, I hope he is ok. Will say a little prayer for him.


----------



## archiesmum (Aug 28, 2010)

Only just caught up with this thread. Hope Sammy gets well soon and is home with you as soon as he can.

It is the waiting around that is the killer.

Hugs

Val xx


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Four thighs should be okay for a dog his size five but if he's got a bug any food will come back up. Other posters who've said their dogs have had a bug are not all raw feeders, vets get heaps of money promoting some dry foods and sponsorship too.

At the end of they day they are vets not nutritionists, they have a basic knowledge but very minimal! 
A list of pro barf vets here in post 16 kindly posted by my daughter.  Don't know if there's any in your area though but I have one just around the corner! 
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/124102-finding-vet-who-agrees-raw-2.html


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Poor sammy, I'm glad he feeling a bit better  

Hoping he's right as rain and back home soon


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

5rivers79 said:


> Thanks guys. I hope its just a little bug too. He also had pale gums but dnt know what that means.


I haven't read all of this thread but pale gums is a sign of acute anaemia. I hope the vet took blood tests to determine this. What were his poos like? Did the vet ask for a poo sample?



5rivers79 said:


> The only thing concerning me is they said they have decided not to do an x-ray...i wonder why??


I would insist on every test possible. Perhaps not x-rays as it takes a lot out of them, but certainly an ultra sound or scans of some sort.

Please be firm with the vets. Joshua started off with pale gums which turned out to be internal bleeding. And he collapsed. I don't want to frighten you, but I do want you to make sure he gets those scans.


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

It is awful when we don't know whats wrong. Hoping it just turns out to be a bug he's picked up.

Sending good wishes,

Sh x


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Hope Sammy is feeling better soon! xxx


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Sending get well thoughts to Sammy and empathy hugs to you. Hope it all works out ok.

I only just caught up with this and when I started reading I just knew the vet was going to say stop feeding raw


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> I haven't read all of this thread but pale gums is a sign of acute anaemia. I hope the vet took blood tests to determine this. What were his poos like? Did the vet ask for a poo sample?
> 
> I would insist on every test possible. Perhaps not x-rays as it takes a lot out of them, but certainly an ultra sound or scans of some sort.
> 
> Please be firm with the vets. Joshua started off with pale gums which turned out to be internal bleeding. And he collapsed. I don't want to frighten you, but I do want you to make sure he gets those scans.


Not long off the phone to the vets but he said the bloods were 'boring'..he said that meant they were normal and nothing out of the ordinary. The kidneys and liver also proved to good too.

He had a few wee's but hasnt poo'd. They are treating it as gastroentiritis and he is still on fluids.

He said they will keep him over night but no one will be there to monitor. The vet said he will check him at half 10 just before he leaves to go home. He said sending Sammy to emergency vet who do have someone to monitor overnight will be overkill as in his opinion Sammy will be fine on his own as he has been stable all day with no vomitting and no diahrea.

He said Sammy should be fine to go home 2moro afternoon. He didnt think there are any signs of blockages. Sammy did however refuse to eat earlier and he said he will try again soon. I told him Sammy doesnt like dry kibble so he said they will try wet..probably chicken and rice imo.

He again told me that a complete food (kibble) is better than feeding raw.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

5rivers79 said:


> Not long off the phone to the vets but he said the bloods were 'boring'..he said that meant they were normal and nothing out of the ordinary. The kidneys and liver also proved to good too.
> 
> He had a few wee's but hasnt poo'd. They are treating it as gastroentiritis and he is still on fluids.
> 
> ...


I am worried about your dog. Ferdie had gastro enteritis a few weeks ago and his gums were bright red. I hope your vet knows what he is doing. They kept Joshua in for two nights, with no one there, which I wasn't happy about, but they had him on a drip so not much choice really.

With so many people feeding raw to the dogs, it sounds like he doesn't know the first thing about it. My vet told me to give Joshua raw meat to build up his red blood cells, but as he couldn't keep anything down after the first week on antibiotics, it didn't help.

Please keep us updated.


----------



## jackiep (Nov 18, 2011)

Hopefully he will be fine & home tomorrow.

He might not want to eat coz being in a strange place & if he is used to proper food might not like their choice of menu


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> I am worried about your dog. Ferdie had gastro enteritis a few weeks ago and his gums were bright red. I hope your vet knows what he is doing. They kept Joshua in for two nights, with no one there, which I wasn't happy about, but they had him on a drip so not much choice really.
> 
> With so many people feeding raw to the dogs, it sounds like he doesn't know the first thing about it. My vet told me to give Joshua raw meat to build up his red blood cells, but as he couldn't keep anything down after the first week on antibiotics, it didn't help.
> 
> Please keep us updated.


They are closed now so i wont know anything till 2moro 

He was fine till he stood up on his hind legs to look out the window and then he collapsed its after that i checked his gums and they were pale.

Iv heard good things about this vet..apparently very good although expensive so hopefully they know what they are doing...

The only thing i can put my finger on is the pack of prize choice i gave him..he started pushin it away few days ago and i picked it up and put it in the fridge then when he refused it again at night i put it back in the freezer.

He vomitted bile in the morning but i think that was due to him being hungry. Then stupidly i gave the same pack of prize choice to him again the following day..he lapped up the blood but left the meat. I took a sniff and it was tangy so threw it away! In my opinion thats what caused him to throw up in the evening but then im no vet so thats the only thing i can assume...


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2011)

Have they done a test for diabetes? He has exactly the same symtoms and diognosis my Riley got.
He first went off his food, then started being really sick and then just collapsed. We took him to the vets and they thought he may have a blockage. an xray showed he didn't. They then gave him anti sickness tablets and he was also put on IV as his gums were pink and was very dehydrated. blood test showed nothing wrong Two days later we brought him home and he was fine and the vets said it was just a gastric. 5 days later symtoms apeared again and he collapsed as we walked him into the vets. He got up then peed on the floor. vet took a urine sample and it showed he had diabetes. Im not sure why it didn't show on the bloods or why they didn't think of diabetes before.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

My lil Babies said:


> Have they done a test for diabetes? He has exactly the same symtoms and diognosis my Riley got.
> He first went off his food, then started being really sick and then just collapsed. We took him to the vets and they thought he may have a blockage. an xray showed he didn't. They then gave him anti sickness tablets and he was also put on IV as his gums were pink and was very dehydrated. blood test showed nothing wrong Two days later we brought him home and he was fine and the vets said it was just a gastric. 5 days later symtoms apeared again and he collapsed as we walked him into the vets. He got up then peed on the floor. vet took a urine sample and it showed he had diabetes. Im not sure why it didn't show on the bloods or why they didn't think of diabetes before.


Thats one question il be asking 2moro when i go to get him. I wonder why it doesnt come up on the blood test?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

5rivers79 said:


> Thats one question il be asking 2moro when i go to get him. I wonder why it doesnt come up on the blood test?


It won't show if they don't test for it.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> It won't show if they don't test for it.


Surely would be a wise thing to do if a dog collapses?? Low blood sugar or even low blood pressure..i wonder if they took his blood pressure..


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

It's good that he's doing better, but as others are saying, it feels a little like the vets are doing the basics and not much else- I wouldn't be happy with what basically is a professional shrug of the shoulders. If you aren't happy, push for more.

On a very crass level- you are paying them for a service, they need to fulfil their side of the monetary bargain.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

AmberNero said:


> It's good that he's doing better, but as others are saying, it feels a little like the vets are doing the basics and not much else- I wouldn't be happy with what basically is a professional shrug of the shoulders. If you aren't happy, push for more.
> 
> On a very crass level- you are paying them for a service, they need to fulfil their side of the monetary bargain.


I dont know what else i should push for? Any advice would be welcome which i could then ask the vet 2moro.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

5rivers79 said:


> I dont know what else i should push for? Any advice would be welcome which i could then ask the vet 2moro.


Maybe ask SDH; she is very knowledgeable about this sort of thing!


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Did I read that right, Sam is going to be in the vets from 10.30 tonight, on his own???


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

I would be in the same boat as you- I'm not knowlegdeable as newfiesmum, for instance, so I would rely on the vet to do their best, but I would ask specifically what could have caused the symptoms, what other health checks they could do, precicely WHY they think raw food might adversely affect his health. 

My friends lurcher has just had her spleen removed, with a large mass (hopefully just a haemotoma, without any cancerous cells- it's been sent off for testing). She had all the symptoms of a mass on the spleen- but the vet didn't pick up on it, gave her drugs which could have harmed her, and put it down to a heart murmer.

it was only the second opinion which caught the mass- which the 1st vet had missed on the xray!

So now my friend, knowing the symptoms, cannot beleive how her vet missed it- BUT she couldn't have known what was wrong because she's not a vet.

I'm not a vet

You're not a vet.

But the second opinon caught it- SO

I would seek a second opinon.


----------



## laineyvee13 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi first chance to reply ... hope Sammy is OK and just a bug or something he picked up on a walk that you didn't spot x

Paws crossed here for a quick recovery


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

All I know is that when Joshua first became ill, blood tests showed septicaemia and severe anaemia. He did not ask for a poo sample at that point, even though I told him his poo had been black and tar like. He talked about scans, but did not do them. Septicaemia was treated with antibiotics and he was recovering though still weak. That is when he asked for a poo sample. After the course, temp and heart rate back to normal, he started being sick. Second vet (first was on holiday) gave him stomach lining syrup but he still could not keep anything down. She also said poo sample results had come back and showed internal bleeding. He still could not keep anything down so she took him in and gave him antibiotics through a drip and fed him through a drip. Got him eating and keeping it down, he was fine, sent him home and I could not get him to eat anything. He also lost consciousness and they came out and took him away on a stretcher. I never saw him again.

I don't like the sound of pale gums. I wish they had done an ultra sound straight away instead of waiting until it was too late. 

Tell them you want scans to find out what exactly is wrong with him. All they are concerned about is how much you are insured for, how much they can get back. Scans are expensive, so push for them. 

I don't know why they didn't test for diabetes, but they do need to have a separate blood test to test for each suspected illness.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

AmberNero said:


> I would be in the same boat as you- I'm not knowlegdeable as newfiesmum, for instance, so I would rely on the vet to do their best, but I would ask specifically what could have caused the symptoms, what other health checks they could do, precicely WHY they think raw food might adversely affect his health.
> 
> My friends lurcher has just had her spleen removed, with a large mass (hopefully just a haemotoma, without any cancerous cells- it's been sent off for testing). She had all the symptoms of a mass on the spleen- but the vet didn't pick up on it, gave her drugs which could have harmed her, and put it down to a heart murmer.
> 
> ...


I am not knowledgeable, only know what Joshua suffered. And it seems to have started off the same.


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

On the occasions when I have had dogs collapse with similar symptoms- it has been on account of a high fever response- but I am guessing they checked for that early on?

Pale gums can also be a sign of shock, which can happen when they are in a state of collapse. My dog initially had it when he collapsed but they regained their colour in an hour or so. 

Hopefully tomorrow he will be feeling better and you will get more answers.


----------



## tripod (Feb 14, 2010)

Everything crossed for Samson. 

Fluids will be helping him feel brighter and the anti-emetics will be reducing the nausea so essentially masking anything that may or may not be going underneath that.
If its just a small gastro upset this will hopefully kick all that. 

Watching him very carefully over the next few days and providing lots of supportive care (easy going food, low stress, rest etc.) and keeping a diary of his demeanour, habits (e.g. toileting, eating etc.) and his routines (e.g. when and where he does x) will be helpful. 
Keeping up a dialogue with your vet team will also be helpful. Do not be afraid or intimidated to ask for a referral or second opinion if you have even the slightest doubt about his care or health.

Big hugs to you as this will be a rough night xxx


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Could be that tomorrow he's fine and they won't really know what caused it just like when we sometimes get a bug.

Don't feel bad about the prize choice five, I don't know how long Sammy has had raw but i've had deliveries when i've been out and they have partially defrosted when i've put them in the freezer and the dogs have been fine, apparently even putrid meat is okay and some dogs prefer it that way according to Billinghurst and Lonsdale, so don't blame yourself for this.

Hopefully it is just a bout of gastroenteritis and he'll be fine by the morning. Fingers crossed for the lil guy and a little word above before bed tonight for him too. 

*8tansox* - lots of vets leave them overnight now, ours did with Marty but now we wouldn't go there if it was an emergency. I like my vet for routine stuff but they are not equipped for emergencies so there a hospital nearby. You'd think for what you pay there'd at least be someone there all night wouldn't you?


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

just joined in. i do hope sammy makes a massive improvement asap. good vibes coming at ya. hope you manage to sleep tonight as sammy will need you to be fit and healthy for him coming home. take care. let us all know how you and sammy are, ok.


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear about Sammy and am sending healing vibes for him and hugs for you. Hope he is feeling much better in the morning but I agree if you are not happy with what the vet says, please get a second opinion. 
Take care and try to get some sleep.


----------



## sazzle (Sep 10, 2011)

Really hoping Sammy gets well soon.

Lots of good wishes and positive vibes from me and Chi.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Don't see the point of Sammy being alone overnight at the vets? And of the vet telling you kibble is better than raw-what was his point?


----------



## Roobster2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

So sorry to hear Samson is unwell. Really hope he's on the road to recovery soon.

Big healing vibes comin at him from Ruby & Millie too x


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Thing is id be much more concerned if the meat wasnt tangy..as id have no idea what caused it...atleast the off meat seems to relate somewhat to the vomitting in Sammy's case.

Id like a diabetes test but id also like to rule out any internal bleeding and that is what im gonna question 2moro.

After thinking about it im not totally sure i want an x-ray as it will mean anaesthetic which is a risk in itself.

Do mri, ct or ultrasound scans show internal bleeds?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

If they have done the full blood tests hemotology and biochemistry it would/should have showed up complete blood count whch would have showed up anemia,infection,and the health and number of the cells both the red and the white cells that fight infection.

The Biochemisitry would have checked out Liver abnormalities and function, Kidney abnormalaties and function, It would also have showed up pancreatic - which includdes carb metabolism so things like raise or lowered glucose and things like Diabetes mellitus should show up as well.

When you mentioned pale gums, thats why I aked about blood tests, very pale or white gums can mean anemia, which can be caused by internal bleed or blood disorders, I believe it can also indecate circulation problems too so probs with the heart.

If nothing shows up and sammy does have another collapse episode or any seizure like episodes personally I would ask about a full thyroid function test. Some of the symptoms sounded like Nan had, at around 22 months. I was reading an article on the Akita the other day, and like the sibes and the Mals there are auto immune thyroid problems in them too. The auto immune version can make an appearance before 3 years old and even been seen in dogs of 1 or younger. It deffinately seems to be a prob in the Akita, as does Immune mediated bloo disorders. Personally if his gums are still pale and if he still seems weak and wobbly tomorrow,
personally I would be asking them to re-run bloods to check for any change. I would be deffinately asking for a Thyroid profile if he has another episode. Between 
Nans there was about a month.


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

An ultrasound will show fluid (ie blood) - commonly used as a quick diagnostic tool in A+E depts for internal bleeding such as lacerated livers, dissecting aortic aneurysims etc.

Fingers crossed it's just a bug.

Is Sammy on IV fluids overnight? Hope not if he is unattended........

Sending healing vibes your way!


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

I did notice one behaviour that didnt change..whilst i was with him at the vets he was still smelling and licking for females!!!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Havent been able to read through all posts as super slow netbook, but I didnt want to over look your thread, as the title sounded awful!

Just wanted to say thoughts are with you and your Sammy xXx


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

An MRI will set you back about £1800 and will require a visit to the nearest Vet College, unless your vet surgery is amazing. Insurance is generally unwilling to pay out for and excludes MRIs. I'd go for the conservative route. Did he have off meat? In which case, that could well be the problem. 

Bear was desperately ill for a weekend, thought he was gonna die, idiot vet gave him anti emetics which made him worse, IMO. We think he ate something poisoned when out, maybe a long dead bird. Dunno. 

Anyway, chin up, because they look like they're bloody dying, then the next day, they're fine again. Nowt so sick as a sick dog.


----------



## PaulRyan (Aug 17, 2011)

Sorry to hear Sammy's having a hard time, hope he gets well soon.


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Samson is ill. Hope to hear better news soon. Paws and fingers crossed for him.


----------



## debs78 (Jul 18, 2011)

You must be so worried Five. I hope Sammy has a good night (he'll just sleep anyway so don't worry) and that he's back with his dad in the morning x


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Sending healing vibes to your boy! poor baby.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> I haven't read all of this thread but pale gums is a sign of acute anaemia.
> I hope the vet took blood tests to determine this. What were his poos like? Did the vet ask for a poo sample?
> 
> I would insist on every test possible. Perhaps not x-rays as it takes a lot out of them, but certainly an ultrasound
> ...


i agree - 
PALE GUMS can indicate shock, anemia, internal bleeding, all sorts of *bad things.*

i am not trying to be an alarmist, but there's literally nothing i can think of that is 'minor' with pale gums 
as one symptom. I'd be extremely concerned, & being ALONE at the vet's overnight is a bad idea, IMO.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> ...the vet... said the bloods were... normal & nothing out of the ordinary. The kidneys & liver also... good too.
> 
> He had a few wee's but hasnt poo'd. They're treating it as gastroenteritis & he's still on fluids.
> 
> ...


What was his explanation, if any, for his PALE GUMS?...


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

leashedForLife said:


> What was his explanation, if any, for his PALE GUMS?...


Dunno, although in his opinion Samson is stable enough to stay alone..he said he'd been stable and improving most of the day. I'l be asking many questions 2moro and checking his gums before bringing him home!

Do they have their own room or are there multiple dogs in a big room?


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> ... blood tests showed septicaemia and severe anaemia.
> *He did not ask for a poo sample... [altho] I told him his poo had been black & tar-like. *
> He talked about scans, but did not do them. Septicaemia was treated with antibiotics & he was recovering
> though still weak. *That's when he asked for a poo sample*. After the course, temp & heart-rate
> ...


_Yikes._ :

i cannot BELIEVE that 'black & tarry stools' PLUS *pale gums!* didn't ring alarm-bells for BLEEDING 
internally, even decent home-nursing moms & grandmoms know that!!! Dear heavens... :nonod: Shocking. 


newfiesmum said:


> I don't like the sound of pale gums. *I wish they'd done an ultrasound straight away* [vs wait]
> until it was too late.
> 
> *Tell them you want scans to find out what exactly is wrong* with him. All they are concerned about
> ...


i agree! Especially re the *boldface* phrases. I'm very concerned; the vet sounds far too casual, 
& the minimal info is not reassuring. This doesn't sound like gastro, to me - i am NOT a vet, but i've done 
a lotta nursing of humans, pets, & livestock, & this sounds like something quite serious. 

i'll hope for better news & MORE stats!, or better Dx tests, tomorrow.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Most have a few kennels in the same room a bit like a hospital ward.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> ...IHO, Samson is stable enough to stay alone; he said he'd been stable & improving most of the day.
> I'll [ask] many questions 2moro & check his gums before bringing him home!


good idea. :yesnod: 


5rivers79 said:


> Do they have their own room, or are there multiple dogs in a big room?


depending, the dog may be in a largish kennel-run if they are OK to get up & walk about, 
or in a S/S crate if they must be still & lie-down, EX, a dog on an IV-bag, a broken bone, etc.

i sure hope they did not leave him on the IV & depart; that's not a good idea, as the dog can chew the tubes, 
remove the catheter, etc - or an air-embolism can enter the vein, when the bag of fluids empties & is still 
connected. If they left him alone AND on the IV, i would not patronize that practice again.

but of course, this is IMO - the vet may think this is perfectly safe.


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

Aww, poor Sammy, I hope he's much better in the morning. I would refuse to leave Biscuit overnight alone - I really don't get why they think it's okay to do that.

Do you have someone to go to the vets with you in the morning? Rather than phone I would just show up and if there are two of you you're more likely to get better answers. One of you will often think of something the other forgot and it will be harder to blow you off (if that's what they're trying on) if you have support from a friend.

Ask to SEE the blood tests and any other tests that were done and have the dr. explain the results to you. Keep asking questions - the vet may decide to do a few more tests just to shut you up!

Good luck to you and Sammy.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

I hope he's doing ok. Diabetes is awful and not something I'd wish on anyone. I have type two and I had both hypo and hypaglycaemia today and I can tell you from experience you do feel like you're gonna pass out.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

I've only just seen this an read every page for updates, I hope Sammy is feeling better in the morning. I wouldn't worry too much about the prize choice he had, Penny loves this brand and I have used it since she was tiny and never had a problem, you know how to store it and how long it keeps so i can't imagine it would be anything to do with that, You acted quickly when he went downhill so gave him the best possible chance of early treatment for whatever it is. I would be pretty miffed if our vets left them alone at night too...how are they supposed to monitor them if they're not there. Ours has night wake on with c c t v and it's only a small old fashioned practice too...I'd have a good winge about that after you get your boy home if I where you.
Good luck for the final results hope they all come back good


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hope Sammy is okay


----------



## kathyj (Aug 14, 2011)

Hope all went well overnight. Fingers crossed for today.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Hope you have some good news today and Sammy is doing well.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Poor Sammy & you  everything crossed here for good news later x


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

I hope Sammy is ok this morning and is home soon


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

How worrying Hope Sammy is doing ok today and that he can come home!


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

Any update on Sammy!!!!

How is the gorgeous fella?????


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

Hoping for the best news this morning, paws crossed for you.x


----------



## Aly12 (Oct 19, 2008)

Hope Sammy is alright this morning. Just another thing to throw in the mix - did the vet check for Addisons disease, this mimics lots of different illnesses and is one of the last things they usually think of. I only ask this as my little westie was very ill at 9 months old and we thought it was a toxic infection so she was treated for this then a few days later she was violently sick again and shaking. I took her to the vet who took blood tests and checked for a blockage and then sent her straight to the vet school as an emergency where it was diagnosed as Addisons. She is now on tablets for life. My doctor said it was a good vet who diagnosed this so quickly as it is one of the last things on the list to check on humans. I am not saying this is what is wrong. I hope everything is alright today


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

really hope its good news for Sammy boy this morning x


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

Any update on Sammy? You're probably at the vets now, hope you're getting all the answers to your questions and there's been improvement overnight.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Good luck for positive news this morning five - let's hope he can come home today. xx


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Paws and fingers crossed for good news


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Paws and fingers crossed here too - hoping he's at the vets now getting ready to bring him home.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Fingers crossed for you


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Hope everything is ok! Getting a little worried now  xx


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey guys, i went and got Sammy earlier this morning at around 9.40. He still isnt his jumpy and bouncy self. He was whining quite abit so i took him for a quick trip to the park where he did a watery poo and a very long wee. Apparently he hadnt done much of either whilst he was at the vet.

He wanted to come home straight after weeing so i got him home and now the whining has carried on..he is now asleep and resting in a quite and dark place as the vet suggested.

I asked about diabetes and he said the glucose level is normal. They dont do blood gases but nothing indicates internal bleeding or anything else apparently. He is on antepsin 4ml 3 times a day..he tried to run away when i was giving it to him so atleast he has the energy to jump and run from nasty tasting medicine. He hasnt got much of an appetite yet.

Il put a scan of the blood test up on here if anyone on here can interpret it for me. Thanks guys you all have been wonderful!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Glad you have him home!! :thumbup1:

Lets hope thats an end to it all and Sammy is well and truly on the mend!

Yeah, blood tests results are tricky to understand, lol!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Got every thing crossed, Hope everythings ok x

Eta didnt see the update.. glad hes home x


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Way to go Sammy boy :thumbup1: let's hope he now goes from strength to strength and is running rings around his dad in no time. 

Hey five cos of what the vet said treat yourself to Tom Lonsdale's book Work Wonders, a fiver off Amazon in case the vets left you in any doubt about barf  dogs get bugs from where they stick their noses and not necessarily from what they eat but I bet food is what's getting the blame. 

Hive Sammy a hug from me. xx


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Blood Test Results









Treatment


----------



## archiesmum (Aug 28, 2010)

So pleased you have Sammy where he belongs, I am sure he will recover much better being at home.

Val xx


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Thank goodness Sammy is back home with you. Got everything crossed he will improve in leaps and bounds now that he's back where he belongs.

Sorry, dont know enough to comment anymore but everything's firmly crossed this end for a speedy recovery


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Glad Sammy is back home. Hope hes back on form soon


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

He doesnt seem to be in the mood to really eat yet so i think im just gonna let him rest.


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

So glad he's home  Sorry- not a clue about blood tests, but I hope someone else can help. I hope he perks up soon for you  xx


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Glad he is feeling abit better (well, whingey but better anyway!!LOL). Maybe he just had a nasty bug and did too much running about with it. The blood test results all look within the normal range though.
(you might want to block out your address however, in case a PFer sneaks round and dognaps Sammy!!)


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumbup: So glad he's home :thumbup: & hope he's much brighter soon  x


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

So glad to hear he is back home 

Hope he's feeling better soon


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

Glad Sammy is home now and hopefully some rest back in familiar surroundings will help him recover quickly.

Sorry I can't help with the blood test results


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

ohhh so pleased Sammy is home are his gums looking normal now?
maybe a good idea to give him some cooked chicken breast with some rice thats what I gave mine when she was very ill its the only thing she would eat turned her nose up at the raw food .
Hope he is back to normal soon


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

Block out your address and personal details!!!!!!!!
So glad Sammy is home with you now, hopefully someone can explain the results for you


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

5rivers79 said:


> Blood Test Results
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

Pleased Sammy is home and all appears to be ok. He will need lots of TLC, which I'm sure he will get.
It will probably take a few days for him to get over this experience.


----------



## kathyj (Aug 14, 2011)

I am so glad Sammy is back home where he belongs. Hopefully he will be back to his usual self in a very short time.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

I did block out my address how can you guys see it lol


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

> I did block out my address how can you guys see it lol


Top and bottom of the second page in Sled Dog's link. 

Glad to hear he's feeling better. Hopefully he's back to full health soon.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Elles said:


> Top and bottom of the second page in Sled Dog's link.
> 
> Glad to hear he's feeling better. Hopefully he's back to full health soon.


I have edited it should be OK now??


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

5rivers79 said:


> I did block out my address how can you guys see it lol


That's it - we'll all bundle round for a celebratory booze up when Sammy is fully fit and well. Mines Sotch and coke - place your orders everyone! :thumbup1:


----------



## jackiep (Nov 18, 2011)

So glad Sammy is home it's a lot less of a worry when they are with you, however he was probably in the best place yesterday.

Did the vets give any advise with regards if he doesn't eat today should you worry? mind it is bound to knock him out of sorts for a couple of days but chicken & rice is always reccomended when they not been well.


----------



## tripod (Feb 14, 2010)

Delighted he is home :thumbup1: bloods look normal to me - I revised all my old VN stuff when my own dog was sick recently!
Some dogs run in the high or low parameters - this is why its a doog idea to have bloods taken and recorded when he is healthy so that we have base values. 
As well as that bloods will show stress so teaching dogs to readily accept and even enjoy veterinary type handling and restraining can help to minimise this distress. 

Keep a diary of his demeanor, attitude and routines and keep in touch with your veterinary team.
Best of luck, everything still crossed for his continued recovery :biggrin:


----------



## Aly12 (Oct 19, 2008)

Glad he is back home. Hopefully he will continue to improve each day


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Just went Vet with sis as she wanted to see blood count lol All looks normal apart from platelets so gonna get that tested too on saturday.

He wanted my biscuit so i gave it to him as he didnt want anything at all before..so he had a crinkle butter biscuit, a ginger biscuit and then i tried giving him chicken and rice..and Sammy being Sammy fished out the chicken and left the rice lol.

Glad he is back and eating abit.

A BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGGGGGGGGGGG Thank YOUUUUUUUUUUU to all you LOVELY PEOPLE :biggrin:


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Ah bless him, the fussy lil sod, lol!


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Glad hes back home, hope he continues to improve.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Glad he's home! :thumbup: 


tripod said:


> Some dogs run [normal, for them,] high or low parameters - that's why its a good idea to have bloods taken
> & [blood-values] recorded when s/he is healthy, so that we have base values.
> 
> ...bloods will show stress, so teaching dogs to readily accept & even enjoy vet-type handling & restraint
> can help to minimise this distress.


Definitely second all of this; my dog's base-values later came in very handy indeed, when she developed a blood 
disorder it was very-helpful to have her HEALTHY-norm to compare.



tripod said:


> Keep a diary of his demeanor, attitude & routines, and keep in touch with your veterinary team.
> Best of luck, everything still crossed for his continued recovery :biggrin:


yes, a LOG of what he eats, how much, when he voids what & how much, his seeming moods, activities, etc, 
is invaluable for tracking his improvement - or any recurrence or change, too. :yesnod:

i would have him leashed for all potty-trips, & note the approx quantity & kind [runny stool, straining to void, 
or any other important variations like PINK in his urine, & so on].

Get better soonest, Sam! :001_smile:


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Malmum said:


> Ah bless him, the fussy lil sod, lol!


Bit like me lol


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Glad he's home and hope all settles down and he's soon back to his normal self.

Sh x


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

I am SO SO pleased the handsome Sammy is better! :thumbup1:


----------



## lisaloo1 (Aug 8, 2011)

onlu just read all this, i stared at the back and worked my way forwards so i knew he was ok first, It must have been so worrying for you, Im so glad hes home and i hope he makes a full recovery, He's in good hands now


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

so glad hes back home, hope he'll soon be fighting fit again


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Ever so glad to hear Sammy is back home and feeling a little better.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Glad he's home


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

I think Sammy is feelin much better than earlier. He has had two meals of chicken and rice but fished out the chicken even in his 2nd meal lol. Was very perky when we went out for a walk and was playing with his little plummer terrier friend, even chasing her at full pelt. However i soon put a stop to it so he doesnt exert himself too much.

Just went for a midnight walk and he was again happily walking along. However a guy stopped to talk to me about his Akita and Sammy suddenly began to growl at him..very out of character...we continued walking and Sammy was happy again. Strange as he only ever growled at one person before and that guy was acting strange.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm so glad to hear he is feeling much better x


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Great news 5 
Well done Sammy


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Coo I wish Flynn would growl at blokes after dark, the big tit just looks the other way and soppy Kali wants to be their bezzy mate! !


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

5rivers79 said:


> I think Sammy is feelin much better than earlier. He has had two meals of chicken and rice but fished out the chicken even in his 2nd meal lol. Was very perky when we went out for a walk and was playing with his little plummer terrier friend, even chasing her at full pelt. However i soon put a stop to it so he doesnt exert himself too much.
> 
> Just went for a midnight walk and he was again happily walking along. However a guy stopped to talk to me about his Akita and Sammy suddenly began to growl at him..very out of character...we continued walking and Sammy was happy again. Strange as he only ever growled at one person before and that guy was acting strange.


I would take notice of that if I were you. He may have had some ulterior motive to stop you, and Sammy sensed it. Always listen to a dog, they know what they are talking about.


----------



## kathyj (Aug 14, 2011)

Glad that Sammy seems to getting back to normal, and even back to protecting you.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> I think Sammy [feels] much better... He's had 2 meals of chicken & rice, but fished out the chicken,
> even in his 2nd meal... Was very perky when we went out for a walk & [played] with his Plum-terrier friend,
> even chasing her at full pelt. ...i soon [stopped him] so he doesnt exert himself too much.


that sounds Much better!... 
but i wouldn't let him race about just yet, either. :yesnod: He may think it's fine, but it's a bit soon for racing. 


5rivers79 said:


> ...went for a midnight walk & he's again happily walking along. ...a guy stopped to talk to me about his Akita
> & Sammy suddenly began to growl at him - very out of character... we [walked on] & Sammy was happy again.
> 
> Strange, as he's only... growled at one person before, & that guy acted strange.


i'd note that -

since it's obviously out of character & THIS man was not acting oddly or threatening, there may be something 
more going on: pain of any kind, a metabolic change [THYROID especially, in Akitas & many breeds, often shows 
as a *temperament or behavior change* months or years before any physical symptoms].

if it happens again, be sure to let the vet know; obviously, if Sam has a reason to react, that's not an issue. 
but if he reacts to non-threatening friendly strangers, i'd say that's a very significant clue that something's 
not right. 

i'm going to hope he was just overtired, cranky, etc, & it was a one-off. :thumbup1:


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Glad Sammy is well enough for walks

Hope he's back to normal soon


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Glad he's OK


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

So glad he's on the mend, sending him a " very big hug"


----------

